
Psychologists figure out why your toxic colleagues climb to the top at work - techslave
https://www.fastcompany.com/90479073/psychologists-have-finally-figured-out-why-your-toxic-colleagues-climb-to-the-top-at-work
======
vearwhershuh
Everything I needed to learn about corporate psychology I learned from
ribbonfarm:

[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-...](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)

~~~
chid
very interesting blog! is there any reading list on similar topics like Moral
Mazes?

------
valuearb
Reproducibility crisis.

